# knee replacement and cycling



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

I had a partial Knee replacement nearly 3 months ago and was hoping to be riding a bike when we go to France in July. I am still not confident enough yet. Did think about and electric bike. Has any one got any advice otherwise i will end up staying back at he van while other half goes of to explore and then comes back to tell me all about it.

Lin


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya - I have a arthritic hip and wife has dodgy knee, we bought a couple of Powacycle Lynx electric bikes last month and they are great - minimum of effort required to cycle and if you wish you can just sit there and use the throttle, would recommend them. We are taking them to France next month with us to get around the Lot valley,see link:

http://www.greenerseniors.com/Lynx_Electric_Bicycle_p/t03.htm


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya me again - forgot to mention that the bikes need partial assembling but instruction booklet is clear enough, you will need some tools and a bit of basic bike knowledge


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

thank you worky I will have a look


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

what about a tandem? if the otherhalf can manage it and i think folding tandems are available


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*Electric bikes*

Hi Peachy.
I brought a couple of electric bikes last year when both my knees were bad. I managed the hills in Tuscany and in France for two months although obviously with some pain. Returned to England last September and had right knee replaced Straight away. Left one replaced this January.
I got the go-ahead last week from the consultant to ride the Electric bike. Asked him if I could ride a Harley and was told yes. For some reason my wife will not recognise the therapeutic aspect of this and wont let me buy one. Ah well you cant win them all.
I brought my bikes from a dealer near Cambridge. He let us try them out. we brought two fold ups that sit on top of my back box nicely, they charge up well using our small honda generator.
best of luck.
Remember " Lifes a bitch and then you die" so enjoy every minute can


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi solly was it hildasthorp cycles by any chance? we are quite local to cambridge. What I don't want to happen is getting talked in to something expensive as I am told I am easily led !! and then not being able to use it as often as would like, perhaps a harley would suit me better.....no problem getting the wine and french bread ...

peachy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lin

I expect this will be useless advice, but hey - this is MHF and we try to help each other! :lol:

I nearly had to have a partial knee replacement (_long and boring story_) and before the non-event my surgeon asked if I rode a bike.

When I asked why he said that cycling is one of the best forms of therapy for knees as it helps to strengthen and manipulate without any jarring or shocks . . . . provided of course (his words) "_that one doesn't enter the Tour de France for a week or two_!!"

Might be worth asking your chap - if you haven't already?

Dave


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Our experience has been with a broken hip, not a knee replacement. Husband had to have the head of his femur screwed back on after sliding off his bike (cycle, not Harley) in February 07. Wheelchair/crutches/no weight bearing for at least 12 weeks, to allow it to heal (unlike a replacement hip joint). The surgeon at the West Suffolk allowed/encouraged him to start exercising on his bike (which wasn't damaged, by the way!) on the turbo-trainer (i.e. stationary), and this enabled him to build up his strength again while his weight was supported. By the autumn he was back in action, entering sportives!!!! Have you thought of trying on an exercise bike? It's well worth discussing this with your medics.


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peachy.
sent you a PM hope Ive done it righ I'm new at this lark
solly


----------



## robrobrob3 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Peachy, my better half and I have had electric bikes for a few months (2 PowaCycle Lynx), and both of us have improved our cycling ability loads. I have displaced discs, trapped nerve, arthritic hip - the usual oldie complaints - and started off using the throttle option most of the time. Now we both use the pedelec option (pedal and power), and we are both much improved. But do try BEFORE you buy, and don't be hassled! There is a wide choice out there. Have a look at this forum - lts of really good info and links to suppliers. http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/
Best of luck in your endeavours. Rob


----------

